# First IUI and quite a bit of being unsure about



## Slanna (Jan 27, 2012)

Girls,

I’m very new to the site and quite new to the whole process... I had  my first IUI done last Saturday though. I keep being not really comfortable though – you know, we are all so emotional. 

We are not yet eligible for NHS funded treatment we have decided to go private. All my tests results were coming normal so we were advised to start with assisted IUI. I was given Clomid 50 and at the scan I had a  nice big follicle of 18mm and couple of smaller ones around 8-9mms. My first question – was it normal to proceed anyway or should we have waited till next cycle and try to develop more than 1 follicle? My cycles were regular and I believe I have O every month anyway  so it seems like I was taking medication for no reason...

In all the sources I read it is said that the IUI is done after 36 hours or  on the second day after injection since the O is happening around 36 hours later – I had mine done about 16 hours after the injection. Question 2 – was it not too early?  

When I was discussion the treatment with a doctor from the clinic my treatment, she told me that I would be given post-iui medication to support implantation (progesterone) but nothing was given to me when I was leaving clinic. I have got those peccaries now, but wonder why have they not given those to me – was it not needed? Was it needed but forgotten? Is it not too late to start today?  

The most difficult thing is waiting for the testing day... Everything crossed I would not need another cycle  , but if I do, I wanted to understand whether to go to the same clinic or try another one. 

Best of luck to all,
SL


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi there and welcome to the site 

Its definitely an emotional time and one that we're all going through. If there's one thing I've learned from being on here, its that no two clinics do iui cycles the same! I wouldn't worry about having only 1 follicle. Ideally it would be nice to have 2 but it only takes one. Its better to have onlu one than too many otherwise your cycle could be cancelled. Also my clinic doesnt give progesterone either but most others do. Some clinics give iui 36hours after ovulation trigger but mine always got done 24hours after. Its so confusing why there's so many variations of treatment but there doesn't seem to be a right or wrong way! If you're worried about anything talk to your consultant/fertility nurse and let them know your thoughts. Good luck on your 2ww  x


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

hi slanna- we have had 3 iuis now using a donor as my dp has zero sperm count   all my tests came back normal so nothing wrong with me, but my clinic had me taking 100mg clomid each cycle, i didn't understand why when surely i ovulate anyway as there's nothing wrong with me!?! and i still only had one follicle each month so that made it seem even more pointless as surely i would have had one anyway? i think its was just because my clinic give medication as standard as it does increase your chances.
i didn't do a trigger, i had to use ovulation tests instead, but i wasn't given progesterone either. i had a blood test 7dpiui to check progesterone levels, they always came back fine so i wouldn't have needed the pessaries anyway. 

as jules said, check with your clinic, they should be able to give you answers to all your questions. good luck on your 2ww!


----------



## Slanna (Jan 27, 2012)

Hevaroo, sorry to hear about your situation, I wish it all works out well eventually for you.

Jules, thank you for support. 

I have decided to use progsterone since it was mentioned during my first appointment. At least I do all I can.

best of luck to all! and I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## dbk (May 18, 2012)

Hi Slanna

Good luck to you on your 2ww> Hope you get BFP!

I am doing iui without any stimms as I figured out that due to the fact that I ovulate normally there was no need to take drugs (saving myself for drugs that I may have to take if this does not work out ). 

Let of al know how you get on...


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi ladies

Im srt to start iui on next cycle in june. My clinic was brilliant. As we only hae lack of sperm(same sex relationdhip) and all my tests showed i was fine, my dr didnt want me to do assisted as he thinks its un necessary expense. Gonna try natural furst then stimulated. Very excited about the whole process now. 

Sarah x


----------

